# he has a unique view and insight which he generously shares



## Zeidan

Hi everybody,

I have a  problem in transalting this sentence, I hope you could help me. 

The sentence is: " he has a unique view and insight which he generously shares" .

Thanks a lot in advance and Ramadan Kareem for all my Muslim friends in the forum.


----------



## cherine

I suggest:
لديه رؤية فريدة لا يتردد في طرحها على الآخرين

It's very unliteral, I know, but I just can't come with a better translation for "generously shares", maybe لا يبخل بها على الآخرين but not very sure about it.

I hope others can come with something better

Ramadan Kareem to you too


----------



## elroy

Here's another not very literal suggestion: 

لديه وجهة نظر ورؤية فريدتان يتفضل بهما بسرور على الآخرين


----------



## Zeidan

Thanks a lot,
My translation(at last) was: يتمتع برؤية مميزة وفهم عميق يحرص دائما أن يشارك الآخرين بهما

What do you think?


----------



## elroy

My reactions:

يتمتع برؤية مميزة وفهم عميق يحرص دائما أن يشارك الآخرين بهما

Nice! 
Not bad.  I would prefer some sort of reference to "sight," but maybe I'm being too picky.  "Insight" is not an easy word to translate. 
This is not stated anywhere in the original.
I don't like this.  Would you really say يشارك الآخرين برؤيته?


----------



## Zeidan

elroy said:


> My reactions:
> 
> 
> I don't like this.  Would you really say يشارك الآخرين برؤيته?



neither do I, but I think it's acceptable and understood, isn't it?


----------



## elroy

Unterstood?  Maybe.
Acceptable?  I don't know.

What do you think of my suggestion يتفضل بهما على الآخرين?  I kind of like it because يتفضل casts the man in a positive light, as in the English sentence.


----------



## Zeidan

Don't you think that the word يتفضل denotes something like doing a favour or something like this which the word 'share' doesn't have?

I've asked my sister to give her opinion about the two sentences and this was her reaction.


----------



## elroy

Well, it's fairly common to use تفضل برأيه for "he shared his opinion" and I think in this context his "views and insights" are shared in the same way an opinion would be shared, so I think تفضل could be used.  Using this verb is a way to show respect to the person, to make him feel as if he were doing you a favor by presenting his opinion/view/perspective.


----------



## Zeidan

I agree with you and I think you are right, and I believe that there's nothing wrong in my translation nor yours, we are just looking for the best and learn from each other, and I do learn a lot from you dude, because your ideas are usually well founded.

Thank you very much.


----------



## Mahaodeh

I disagree.  When you say about someone: تفضل برأيه مشكورا أو "يرجى التفضلبرأيك" the speaker is being polite.  However, the one with the openion will not say: لقد تفضلت برأيي or else it would be considered rude.  Hence, when you describe someone as the above: يتمتع برؤية مميزة وفهم عميق يحرصدائما أن يشارك الآخرين بهما this would automatically imply to the Arabic reader that this smart guy with insight is also snobby and has a big ego that when he "shares" his views he does them as if they are "favors".

Personally, I liked لا يبخل بها على الآخرين especially that in Arabic not giving information is considered sort of بخل.

Just a thought, couldn't insight be translated as وعي.

I would translate the sentence this way:

لديه نظرة مميزة ورؤية يعرب عنها بكرم (أو بجود)ز
له نظرة خاصة ورؤية يجود بها
The second being the most literal I guess.

Personal opinion: doesn’t "sharing" your views require more courage than generosity??  Sharing your knowledge is generous, not your views and insight!


----------



## elroy

Mahaodeh said:


> I disagree. When you say about someone: تفضل برأيه مشكورا أو "يرجى التفضل برأيك" the speaker is being polite. However, the one with the openion will not say: لقد تفضلت برأيي or else it would be considered rude. Hence, when you describe someone as the above: يتمتع برؤية مميزة وفهم عميق يحرص دائما أن يشارك الآخرين بهما (I assume that here you meant to copy the version with يتفضل) this would automatically imply to the Arabic reader that this smart guy with insight is also snobby and has a big ego that when he "shares" his views he does them as if they are "favors".


 I get your point, but here we are talking about the guy - he's not talking about himself - so I still think it could be used. We are extolling his contributions by saying that he يتفضل علينا بهم.



> Personally, I liked لا يبخل بها على الآخرين especially that in Arabic not giving information is considered sort of بخل.


 Yes, I too think that's a good suggestion.



> Just a thought, couldn't insight be translated as وعي.


 Not bad. Perhaps it could benefit from the addition of a descriptive adjective.



> لديه نظرة مميزة ورؤية يعرب عنها بكرم (أو بجود)ز
> له نظرة خاصة ورؤية يجود بها
> The second being the most literal I guess.


 I don't know how I feel about those. I don't think the generosity metaphor works quite as well in this context in Arabic as it does in English. I think my earlier suggestion بسرور sounds better and, while not literal, implies generosity.

(By the way, you can avoid having to add an extra letter after a final punctuation mark by formatting the text properly. All you have to do is put [rtl] before the text and [/rtl] after.)



> Personal opinion: doesn’t "sharing" your views require more courage than generosity?? Sharing your knowledge is generous, not your views and insight!


 Well, the assumption here, I think, is that his views and insights are to be coveted because they are unique and special. They are beneficial to others; hence, he is being generous by sharing them instead of keeping them to himself.


----------



## Zeidan

Mahaodeh said:


> I disagree.  When you say about someone: تفضل برأيه مشكورا أو "يرجى التفضلبرأيك" the speaker is being polite.  However, the one with the opinion will not say: لقد تفضلت برأيي or else it would be considered rude.  Hence, when you describe someone as the above: يتمتع برؤية مميزة وفهم عميق يحرصدائما أن يشارك الآخرين بهما this would automatically imply to the Arabic reader that this smart guy with insight is also snobby and has a big ego that when he "shares" his views he does them as if they are "favors".
> 
> I don't agree with you here, rather I could consider sharing my opinions with others as a humble trait since this means that my opinions might be wrong and others may contribute to them in a good way.
> 
> 
> Just a thought, couldn't insight be translated as وعي.
> Not in this context I dare say.
> 
> 
> I would translate the sentence this way:
> 
> لديه نظرة مميزة ورؤية يعرب عنها بكرم (أو بجود)ز
> له نظرة خاصة ورؤية يجود بها
> I don't think that this is a good translation since you should consider the number and say instead: يعرب عنهما أم يجود بهما , but even the verb يعرب doesn't collocate with the noun نظرة or رؤية.
> 
> The second being the most literal I guess.
> 
> Personal opinion: doesn’t "sharing" your views require more courage than generosity??  Sharing your knowledge is
> generous, not your views and insight!
> 
> The original sentence says: " he has a unique view and insight which he generously shares", so sharing generously is even better because sometimes we find some people who have new ideas and solutions but they don't like others to gain benefit from them.


----------



## cherine

I agree with Maha about يتفضل . I would only use it with a negative connotation.
تفضّل برأيه علينا is either angry or sarcastic, according to context, except in very formal contexts -like a conference, for example- when the chairman thanks a speaker for رأيه الذي تفضّل به .


Mahaodeh said:


> Just a thought, couldn't insight be translated as وعي.


I thought of بصيرة , what do you think? I think we can even translate view and insight as وعي وبصيرة , where وعي would be even better than نظرة .



> له نظرة خاصة ورؤية يجود بها


I don't mind literal if it's equally good. But the problem for me is that يجود برأيه/برؤيته is similar to يتفضل even if less negative.


> Personal opinion: doesn’t "sharing" your views require more courage than generosity??


Only if it's a very unique one (think opposition)


----------



## elroy

Obviously we have different opinionts about يتفضل  so maybe it should be avoided.

I considered بصيرة, too, but the problem with that is that it's a characteristic and not something that can be shared.  The English word "insight" can refer either to the quality of being insightful or to the knowledge and wisdom thus gained.  In this context the meaning is the latter.  We could of course, say something like معرفة ناتجة عن بصيرة but that would be too long.


----------



## ayed

Here is my view :
* رؤية حصيفة/ثاقبة وبعد نظر لايتوانى/لا يتردد في إسدائها إلى/طرحها على الآخرين*


----------



## suma

elroy said:


> Here's another not very literal suggestion:
> 
> لديه وجهة نظر ورؤية فريدتان يتفضل بهما بسرور على الآخرين


 



Also perhaps the difficulty here is due to the original English sentence. "...generously shares", doesn't seem to me like the best usage in this context.
The idea of generously sharing one's views? sounds funny.
Eagerly, yes.
Readily, yes too.


----------



## Zeidan

ayed said:


> Here is my view :
> * رؤية حصيفة/ثاقبة وبعد نظر لايتوانى/لا يتردد في إسدائها إلى/طرحها على الآخرين
> *



*Quite nice indeed, but what about the number agreement in the word إسدائها, I think we should say: إسدائهما? *


----------



## ayed

Zeidan said:


> *Quite nice indeed, but what about the number agreement in the word إسدائها, I think we should say: إسدائهما? *


Unintentionally missing , Zeidan .Kol A'am wa'anta bikhair


----------



## Zeidan

وأنت بخير أخي العزيز.


----------



## Mahaodeh

> I don't know how I feel about those.


 
I wasn't so sure either, but they are the only alternatives I can think of.



> (By the way, you can avoid having to add an extra letter after a final punctuation mark by formatting the text properly. All you have to do is put  before the text and  after.)


 
Thanks for the tip.


----------

